# Tool bt holder.  Should I mill to fit my four place tool post or should I sell it?



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 1, 2013)

Well guys, a local machinist gave me this tool bit holder.  However, it don't fit my four place tool post.  I do have a few bits that do fit it.


The next two pics you can kind of see how much needs to come off the top and bottom.





If I was to sell it, what is it worth?

Thank for looking!


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 1, 2013)

I would mill it just make sure you do it so the tool is on center.

Paul


----------



## DMS (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure how well that toolholder is going to work with that tool post. That toolholder is intended for a "lantern" toolpost. Another option to machining the toolholder would be to make a lantern toolholder, they are pretty straightforward.


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 1, 2013)

If the holder is designed for carbide tools it will work if it's for hss tools it holds the tool at an angle, so sliding the tool bit in and out of the holder will change center height. Just might be something you'll have to deal with. Most of those tool holders I modified were hardened and tough to cut.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 1, 2013)

shawn said:


> If you measure the tool and let me know I'll check the latern toolpost I have. If it fits I'll send it your way.
> 
> Shawn



Shawn

The tool holder is 1.5" tall and .625 wide.

Thank you!

Dan


----------

